# Army.ca vs Milnet.ca



## Greymatters (14 May 2007)

Can someone explain to me how Army.ca and Milnet.ca are linked?  Is this a gradual corporate name change, a hostile takeover, or merger of two sites?   ???


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Look here


----------



## Yrys (14 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> a hostile takeover



Oh my god, he has seen behind the veiled curtain of friendship!

At yours cannons everyones  ;D !


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Oh my god, he has seen behind the veiled curtain of friendship!
> 
> At yours cannons everyones  ;D !


You can go to your cannon, I'm going behind the lines (as a super-ninja-HALO-green beret-navy SEAL-JTF2-sniper guy)


----------



## Brett (14 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Is this a gradual corporate name change...?



I guess yes as well? * Mil*net.ca <-- the bolded prefix is an abbreviation for Militia, correct?


----------



## Yrys (14 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> Militia



HERESY !


----------



## Brett (14 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> HERESY !



 :-\


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> I guess yes as well? * Mil*net.ca <-- the bolded prefix is an abbreviation for Militia, correct?



No.

Milnet.ca refers to all of the services as one, as in *Mil*itary*net**.**ca*. It would be the main site. 

The Staff now moderate *all* the different dot cee ehs.

They are then broken down into their own home sites:

Army.ca;
Air-Force.ca; and
Navy.ca.


----------



## Yrys (14 May 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> :-\



Sorry for my short answer, search militia on the boards, you may have a better clue to it .


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Sorry for my short answer, search militia on the boards, you may have a better clue to it .



I think she said heresy because they are not known as "Militia" anymore. They are the "Reserve Force."


----------



## pylon (14 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> I think she said heresy because they are not known as "Militia" anymore. They are the "Reserve Force."



That is correct, we are to be known as "They". Aka, Them. period.   :


kc


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> That is correct, we are to be known as "They". AKA, Them. period.   :
> 
> 
> kc


Or in Newfoundland as dem, or yous, or dey


----------



## armyvern (14 May 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> That is correct, we are to be known as "They". Aka, Them. period.   :
> kc



Perhaps you forget that not just the Militia make up the Reserve Force?

You've got Militia (Army), ARAF (Air), NavRes (Naval Res), and of course the CIC and the Rangers all termed as the "CF Reserve Force." I'm quite sure that the other elements don't like being referred to as "Militia" in much the same way you wouldn't appreciate us calling you NavRes.

Look at the bigger picture. It's not really _that_ bad.


----------



## Greymatters (14 May 2007)

Thanks all...


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Thanks all...


Your welcome. But the real question is, can we civvies still stay on? Can we have our own civvies look for one, and have a 'Go Civvie' slogan, with all sorts of magical colours and such?  ;D


----------



## GAP (15 May 2007)

> But the real question is, can we civvies still stay on? Can we have our own civvies look for one, and have a 'Go Civvie' slogan, with all sorts of magical colours and such?



NO !


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

Aww man


----------



## GAP (15 May 2007)

It's hard to make a webpage out of a sandbox, and the colors suck!!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> and the colors suck!!


They don't!


----------



## GAP (15 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> They don't!



If you melted all your sandbox toys with their bright plastic colors, something might be worked out, but.........you'll NEVER give up your sandbox!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you melted all your sandbox toys with their bright plastic colors, something might be worked out, but.........you'll NEVER give up your sandbox!!!


I never had a sandbox, never in my life. Good try though


----------



## George Wallace (15 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> If you melted all your sandbox toys with their bright plastic colors, something might be worked out, but.........you'll NEVER give up your sandbox!!!



I can see where this is going......"Reports from the Sandbox - Mike_Baker's Version."


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I can see where this is going......"Reports from the Sandbox - Mike_Baker's Version."


"Today a convoy of Tonka truck were ambushed by ants, we killed them all. No causalities on our side. More to follow.


On another note, the southern part of the sand box was devastated by a flash flood by Pepsi, no deaths reported but the owner is very sad."


Like that George?


----------



## aesop081 (15 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Your welcome. But the real question is, can we civvies still stay on? Can we have our own civvies look for one, and have a 'Go Civvie' slogan, with all sorts of magical colours and such?  ;D



I think i just threw up a little........


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I think i just threw up a little........


Well, you can clean that up


----------



## GAP (15 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> "Today a convoy of Tonka truck were ambushed by ants, we killed them all. No causalities on our side. More to follow.
> Hey, I would have liked toe seen that battle.....Crushed Tonkas and Crispy Critters!!! Yeah
> 
> On another note, the southern part of the sand box was devastated by a flash flood by Pepsi, no deaths reported but the owner is very sad."
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2007)

Thanks GAP, but my ray gun is on the fritize, had to get it sent away to be fixed though.


----------



## GAP (15 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I think i just threw up a little........



Weak constitution?


----------



## Greymatters (16 May 2007)

I think Ive been hijacked...


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I think Ive been hijacked...


Yeah but I had fun


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Weak constitution?



No, i'm just alergic to dumb ideas  >


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, i'm just alergic to dumb ideas  >


Well that makes me feel so good


----------



## FredDaHead (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No, i'm just alergic to dumb ideas  >



Then why are you in the Air Force?


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

Hmm, one point for Fred  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> Then why are you in the Air Force?





			
				Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Hmm, one point for Fred  ;D



Oh yeah...because the Navy only ever comes up with good ideas.......


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...because the Navy only ever comes up with good ideas.......


Oh and the Army, and Reserves, etc.


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Oh and the Army, and Reserves, etc.



speaking from first hand experience Mike ?


 ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...because the Navy only ever comes up with good ideas.......



Of course! We are forced to deal with bad ideas from ex-AF politicos in Ottawa, that's all.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> speaking from first hand experience Mike ?
> 
> 
> ;D


Expeirenc of family and friends...  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (16 May 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Expeirenc of family and friends...  ;D



In other words, you have none.....thanks for coming out


----------



## Mike Baker (16 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> thanks for coming out


Any time


----------

